# Jerk wants me to reduce his bill



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

So one of my lots called me today, he is asking me to drop his price from 150 to 100 for the last 3 months. He owes me 2250 for the last 3 months. Down to 1500.

Its a strip mall type place, his claim is that it just cost more than what he made. A couple of his units were not open, due to construction and new tenants.

We did have a record year for snow.

he is willing to sign up for this year. Wife says I should meet him in the middle and do 125.

dropping from 150 to 100 would be 100 an hour down to 66 an hour. 
dropping from 150 to 125 would be 100 an hour down to 83 an hour.

maybe i can do it if he will sign a 2 year contract.

what do you guys think?

keeping in mind, i am desperate for the work still. and need money asap. in fact, i need to gain 20 more lawns soon.


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Does the contract say if he doesn't make money then you need to reduce your price? Never really seen a service contract like that.

Anyways he paid the first couple months at full rate so he thought it was fair then. Why isn't it fair now?

If you really need work tell him you would take a payment plan for xyz months if he signs up for the next 2 yrs. 

Could set him up for a 12 month payment contract where he pays all year if cash flow is his issue.

Otherwise getting work that isn't going to pay isn't work a person needs.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i did try to offer a payment plan. his argument was that it was not his ability to pay, it was that if he pays it, will be paying more than he made


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just because he's a bad business man ,isn't your problem


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

If someone can get his suppliers thinking about dropping their price by 1/3 after their service has been rendered I wouldn't call him a bad business man. I would hire him...


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Only drop what you are charging for this season,
if he signs back to for next year at your price not his price.

BUT////

His story, hardship or lack of filling his business is not your responsibility, why should you have to pay for the lack of tenants?.

Did your operating costs go down?
Why should you be the one to save his strip mall..

If the guy owns a strip mall he's probably a millionaire or close to it, he can afford it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

There's a book you should read but I can't remember the name of it

Basically no matter how broke you are don't let people know and have the confidence like you have a million in the bank


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No way...it isn't your fault that he can't pay his bills...

You earned your money. Get all of it!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I wouldn't consider it. In fact if you do lower the price just to get paid what stops him from doing it next year bringing it down again because he knows you are desperate. I am sure he is trying to recoup after a hard winter but hes waiting until now to try and change it? its easy to forget how much work you put into plowing and the maintenance and how tired you are when youre doing it. next year when the units are full and hes making money is he is going to pay you more?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

What if I lock him into a 5 year contract


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1799269 said:
 

> What if I lock him into a 5 year contract


He won't

Those kind of people won't do seasonal contracts.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

birddseedd;1799269 said:


> What if I lock him into a 5 year contract


What good is a five year contact off he can't pay for one season?


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Why bend over backwards for him? Get your money and walk... I don't care how hard up for work you are, this isn't the kind of customer you want to hold on too.

Frankly if the guy owns a strip mall and $1500 is going to hurt him, he probably won't be around by the end of a 5 year contract. He's either lying to you or he's going under.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Not a chance. And I sure wouldn't want him for a customer next year. Not every customer is a good one. If you think you can afford to give it away why charge that amount in the first place. Terrible decision to stick with him or offer a longer contract. Unless he agrees to pay in full move on.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

birddseedd;1799269 said:


> What if I lock him into a 5 year contract


Why would you lock him into anything???.....He is not willing to pay your price now...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you agreed on a price with him....tell him to pay it, if you need money why would you give him $1000? info like that will get around and everyone will want a break after the fact from you


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Services rendered. Payment due. Small claims court is right down the street.


----------



## Snow tracker (Jan 31, 2014)

Don't don't don't do it. If you let him push you around now he will do it forever. You did the work, he agreed to the price by paying your bills. Did you personally make it snow this much this year???? If you did, we need to talk. 

I would agree to letting him pay off the full amount with a contract for future work at full price. 

Stand your ground. Or forever run. Stand


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Why don't you try this with people you have your vehicle loan thru. Tell them you are not making enough to pay what you agreed to pay and want to pay less. If it all possible get a recording of their laughter.

Would this be the same place some jerk backed into a flag pole?:laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Why does the scene from Good Fellas seem to fit here? "Oh didn't make enough money this week? &$#@ you, pay me"!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

So if this guy made more than what he thought would he give you more maybe that is the question you should ask him. I find that people cry all the time but are still making money but say they are not. I'm at a point tha there problems are not mine because if the shoe was on the other foot would he take rent off for you if you rented from him?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Get what you're owed, and do NOT sign him as a customer next year. Walk away. Snow plow contracts are laughable as enforceable. Here's what happens:

You: Ok, I'll meet you in the middle if you sign for two years
Him: Great, thanks! Pays and signs........

November 28th comes along and phone rings.

Him: I'm canceling the contract
You: But, I helped you and we have a contract.
Him: Sue me, CLICK

Get what you're owed, and WALK. And Whiffy is right, walk and talk like you got the world by the nuts

Lastly, Pat touched on it, and I'll give you a saying I'm very fond of. "Poor planning on your part, does not constitute an emergency on mine"


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Funny everyone wants to throw your work under the bus when it's not their $$$.

I stick to my previous post but add a 
deposit to it, so if he backs out you got some $ out of him up front.

so,,, everyone drops a customer when they haggle over the price that they are paying? 
whatever.....

gee, I bet none of you ever tried to talk down the price you pay for a car....
It's the same thing.....
It's certainly nothing to loose a client over.

Just because they want to pay less (and who doesn't) doesn't mean they will get a lower price.



birddseedd;1799227 said:


> So one of my lots called me today, he is asking me to drop his price from 150 to 100 for the last 3 months. He owes me 2250 for the last 3 months. Down to 1500.
> 
> Its a strip mall type place,
> 
> ...


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1799509 said:


> gee, I bet none of you ever tried to talk down the price you pay for a car....
> It's the same thing.....


Nooooooo, it's not the same thing. It's actually the opposite. When I buy a car, I negotiate the price BEFORE I agree and sign the paperwork. Not AFTER the payment book comes :laughing:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sawboy;1799515 said:


> Nooooooo, it's not the same thing. It's actually the opposite. When I buy a car, I negotiate the price BEFORE I agree and sign the paperwork. Not AFTER the payment book comes :laughing:


Beat me to the punch....

I'll negotiate before doing the work/ signing the contract not after.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm surprised how some of you stay in business.

or what I'm seeing is lack of time or experience in the service sector.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

SnoFarmer;1799520 said:


> I'm surprised how some of you stay in business.
> 
> or what I'm seeing is lack of time or experience in the service sector.


I will never keep a customer or tenant that does not pay what is owed on time. I have filed for eviction 5 days after rent was past due. In the rental business once they get behind it is normally next to impossible for them to catch up. I prefer to have the property vacant instead of some dead beat consuming it. Same thing goes for snow removal. If you give an inch they will take a mile.

So if you want to take that you may get paid from, go for it. I will keep the ones that I know will pay.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

IF you keep them, make a new contract- written by your lawyer. Make him feel good by allowing the contract to be broken by him at any time, for any reason..BUT....
with a 25% of total average (20 visits per season average or whatever @ whatever rate) due immediately for breaking the contract.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

if you lower your price ,make sure you curtsey in your dress while collecting the money


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1799520 said:


> I'm surprised how some of you stay in business.
> 
> or what I'm seeing is lack of time or experience in the service sector.


Went to get my haircut today went for the whole ball of wax, shampoo, hot towel, haircut (at their posted prices) when I was done I said I don't wish to pay that much. I'll give you 75% of those prices and if you agree I'll come back 5 more times! After all, you are in business to service me, not make any money.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Longae29;1799556 said:


> Went to get my haircut today went for the whole ball of wax, shampoo, hot towel, haircut (at their posted prices) when I was done I said I don't wish to pay that much. I'll give you 75% of those prices and if you agree I'll come back 5 more times! After all, you are in business to service me, not make any money.


And....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

....and if that was a real story they would have thought I was crazy and called the cops if I refused to pay. Just like negotiation after the snow is gone in our business is crazy


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

God, I love these threads!

I say get the money you're owed.


----------



## ColliCut (Dec 22, 2013)

To the OP... I think you should listen to your gut, and your wife. Often times they're both more right than we're willing to admit. Lots of big talk from other posters in this thread, but the bottom line is that the long term gains of negotiating with this customer will likely outweigh the short term losses.

You probably factored your price based on a certain percentage of each dollar going towards certain overhead expenses that stay constant regardless of snowfall, such as insurance and, to some extent, equipment depreciation/maintenance, which you would've calculated based on those costs divided by anticipated snow events, man hours, etc. For every hour you were able to work beyond that estimate, those overhead costs equate to a smaller percentage of each dollar; the net result is that during these mega winters, you can charge less per hour and walk away with the same profit.

I say negotiate. If he isn't a lawn customer, he needs to sign up. Maybe you could even set up this year's lawn maintenance contract to include guaranteed additional services for each vacant space that he fills, which would help you recover some of the lost income and also help him improve his property value? That may be thinking too far outside the box, only you can decide, but I encourage you to be flexible with even your most inconvenient customers, at least until you can afford to lose them.

-Mark


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

grandview;1799558 said:


> And....


...and he got the discount, but his next haircut will be the best Mohawk ever....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ColliCut;1799618 said:


> To the OP... I think you should listen to your gut, and your wife. Often times they're both more right than we're willing to admit. Lots of big talk from other posters in this thread, but the bottom line is that the long term gains of negotiating with this customer will likely outweigh the short term losses.
> 
> *You probably factored your price based on a certain percentage of each dollar going towards certain overhead expenses that stay constant regardless of snowfall, such as insurance and, to some extent, equipment depreciation/maintenance, which you would've calculated based on those costs divided by anticipated snow events, man hours, etc.* For every hour you were able to work beyond that estimate, those overhead costs equate to a smaller percentage of each dollar; the net result is that during these mega winters, you can charge less per hour and walk away with the same profit.
> 
> ...


:laughing::laughing: Seems you have never participated in a BS thread before.


----------



## Klawn521 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep I would not lower your price. Stand your ground. Make sure you have your contract. Show him the price you agreed on. He Is cutting into your profits.


----------



## ColliCut (Dec 22, 2013)

kimber750;1799674 said:


> :laughing::laughing: Seems you have never participated in a BS thread before.


Here, let me try again... Ahem...

"SCREW this cheap skate, he isn't worth your time, replace him with a more profitble client and leave a bag of dog poo on his door step!!!"

Better?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Its a bit ironic that if this was a NSP most people would suggest firebombing their offices, threatening their employees, etc. But since its a local property manager you should accept it and try and get them signed up for longer.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Then just double your rate and stay home.

why plow anything.
only get paid up front.
are you a bank.....


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd rather stay home than plow for free lol.

Does this guy own the only parking lot in the world? Replace his ass with someone who will pay as agreed.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

well. after a few emails and phone calls, seems our relationship is over. any contract is "out of the question". its not my fault that he is over his budget. not my fault 3/4's of his building is being rebuilt for new tenants, and its not my fault that it snowed, not my fault his drive was tore up by semi's and ice.

and im not giving up 6 months of pay without some kind of assurance that he is not just going to drop me for a guy working for beer money.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Tore up?


Sounds like more to the story.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

It happens in Michigan. We have the worse roads in the nation. Gets warm. Fills holes with water. Freezes and breaks up the road. I don't actually plow it. He owns it but shares it with another lot and they pay for plowing


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

So what your telling us is, the first thing tomorrow morning, your going to go down to city hall and file a lean on his property?



birddseedd;1800810 said:


> well. after a few emails and phone calls, seems our relationship is over. any contract is "out of the question". its not my fault that he is over his budget. not my fault 3/4's of his building is being rebuilt for new tenants, and its not my fault that it snowed, not my fault his drive was tore up by semi's and ice.
> 
> and im not giving up 6 months of pay without some kind of assurance that he is not just going to drop me for a guy working for beer money.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i would rather sue him. putting a lean on a property that is not planned on being sold, it wont help. if i understand it correctly.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

K
Then you called a lawyer and or went to the courthouse and filed.

If not then none of this happened


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ill probably give him about a week. he said he would write a check if he had to.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Next time dont let them get 3 months deep with you. Bill em out every month. That way you can stop service before you get screwed. Good luck with it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

he wants to pay 450 a month. to pay it off. chances are the court would require me to accept that payment anyway.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

sorry but this is bugging the crap out of me.... L-I-E-N

Talk to a lawyer. The lawyer will tell you that suing him is a bad idea and that a lien is your best leverage. Once you get a lien, you can send the sheriff down there to put a chain on the front door and he's out of business until he pays you. If he drags it out long enough (and your lawyer is good) you can end up owning the property. 

Long story short, he's going to pay you before he opens himself up to the world of crap a lien brings him.

Also keep in mind that most states won't let you file a lien until 120 days after the services were rendered. Lien it for the first time you plowed it (should be more than 120 days ago) not the full amount. The dollar amount is pretty much irrelevant and you wont have to wait as long. Tack on a bunch of BS charges as long as you can support them because you can't lien for legal fees or your time.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

OldSchoolPSD;1801257 said:


> sorry but this is bugging the crap out of me.... L-I-E-N
> 
> Talk to a lawyer. The lawyer will tell you that suing him is a bad idea and that a lien is your best leverage. Once you get a lien, you can send the sheriff down there to put a chain on the front door and he's out of business until he pays you. If he drags it out long enough (and your lawyer is good) you can end up owning the property.
> 
> Long story short, he's going to pay you before he opens himself up to the world of crap a lien brings him.


I guess there is more to a lien that i know about. but i can not afford a lawyer


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

OldSchoolPSD;1801257 said:


> sorry but this is bugging the crap out of me.... L-I-E-N
> 
> Talk to a lawyer. The lawyer will tell you that suing him is a bad idea and that a lien is your best leverage. Once you get a lien, you can send the sheriff down there to put a chain on the front door and he's out of business until he pays you. If he drags it out long enough (and your lawyer is good) you can end up owning the property.
> 
> ...


Varies by state

In md lein doesn't mean anything until they sell.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

That is how i thought it was.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes there is. 

Don't tell him you can't afford a lawyer, just send a letter or email (something you can document better than a phone call) letting him know if you aren't payed in full by the end of the month that you intend to lien his property. There is no more discussion after that, no payment plans, nothing. If you do that, I bet you see your money before the end of the month. Put on your poker face, act like you don't need the money, and don't take no for an answer.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1801264 said:


> Varies by state
> 
> In md lein doesn't mean anything until they sell.


Not true. A mechanic's lien against property can be acted on the same way as any judgement. You can ruin the owners credit, intercept any rent payments he is taking in, even seize their assets to offset the lien. If you can prove that he has the means to pay you but is not, then he could even be jailed for contempt.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

birddseedd;1801240 said:


> he wants to pay 450 a month. to pay it off. chances are the court would require me to accept that payment anyway.


then have him sign a promissory note in front of a notary so you have a leg to stand on in court ...something like this

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...6B01DF0C2AA23DE3F59102F7871C9&selectedIndex=3


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

He won't do that unless ordered to by a judge.



yall don't think 150 was too high of a price for a 1.5 hour lot?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1801531 said:


> He won't do that unless ordered to by a judge.
> 
> yall don't think 150 was too high of a price for a 1.5 hour lot?


No. We charge 150 an hour for truck plus salt


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

he wants to pay 100 for this lot. problem with this lot is its long and narrow, have to push all the snow out of the lot. takes time.

if i hadent, the lot would surly have filled up this year


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1801546 said:


> he wants to pay 100 for this lot. problem with this lot is its long and narrow, have to push all the snow out of the lot. takes time.
> 
> if i hadent, the lot would surly have filled up this year


I want to pay $2 for gas too. Or rent a shop for $250

Make him pay what he agreed to and then drop his ass. It's not worth it.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Funny thing is i was going to give him 125 if he would give me some kind of commitment. and he would give me these stories of he if he uses someone for 2 years how he works with them for a long time. but he was not willing to put anything into writing. and im not willing to give up 6 months of income without some kind of commitment that he's not going to drop me as soon as he gets the discount.

especially for someone who never pays his bill on time


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I don't want to hear ether your sob stories or your clients.
Ether take legal action or forgetaboutit and take the loss
and wright one up to experience.
Next time you will have a signed contract up front.

so if you not going to take the 6mo loss what ya going to do go get a "lean" or suzerain him?

or just whine about it on a forum???


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i do have a signed contract, so he will pay it. but there is no point in suing him now unless he does not make the payments he is saying he is going to pay. The court would likely make him pay a smaller amount. 

as far as a lien, in michigan i think all it means is he can not sell the property. that does not help me as he is not selling it.

if i don't get a check soon. ill take him to small claims where it will be ordered for him to pay.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you are allowing changes to the signed contract....get a note that backs up your verbal agreement or next month its another story....give you better grounds in court if it comes to it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Ill be charging him late fees per the contract


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

applied late fees for this winter. will keep applying them till his bill is paid


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## msm63 (Jan 28, 2005)

Just because you go to small claims court and get a judgment in your favor does not equal you getting paid. I have been there done that still out $$$$ and time, and only have paper work to show, and papers saying your listed in a bankruptcy but so far down will never get a cent,


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

msm63;1802819 said:


> Just because you go to small claims court and get a judgment in your favor does not equal you getting paid. I have been there done that still out $$$$ and time, and only have paper work to show, and papers saying your listed in a bankruptcy but so far down will never get a cent,


A bankruptsy changes things. But before that a judgment can authorize taking money right out of their bank or paycheck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

First b,i,t,c,h, on 04-08-2014, it's now 5-2-14
almost 30 days, did you get paid.payup...?

I bet not.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

nop




filler text


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Going to continue waiting by the mail box?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I applied some late fees hoping he would notice and pay it off. since he didnt pay like he said i have no choice but to take him to court. Although it seems i do not have his street address.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure. Guy is crying about the bill being to high. Add more fees on top of it "hoping" now he can pay the bill PLUS late fees. 
You bill him but don't have his address and you wonder why your the brunt if all the jokes


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Iv got most of it, just not the street address. not sure how that happened.

he called me and said he put a check in the mail yesterday. we will see.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea and I got most of a million dollars,,,, pull up your lawn chair by the mailbox as was said


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

eh. check comes from his company, not him, i can always have it delivered to the manager at the location i serviced.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1806440 said:


> Iv got most of it, just not the street address. *not sure how that happened.*


I bet we could figure it out. Get paid yet?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

he says he put a check in the mail on thursday


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

mhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I got it today. but he had a remaining balance written on the statement. he's going to try to get out of the late charges.

ill just take him to court. he will pay them before making a 2 hour trip. he signed a contract so itl be an open closed case. a waste of my time probably, but maybe if i do it he won't screw the next guy.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1806991 said:


> I got it today. but he had a remaining balance written on the statement. he's going to try to get out of the late charges.
> 
> ill just take him to court. he will pay them before making a 2 hour trip. he signed a contract so itl be an open closed case. a waste of my time probably, but maybe if i do it he won't screw the next guy.


If he paid you full amouny id let it go and start looking for a replacement.

Late charges arent worth chasing. Were not banks we cannot blantly add late charges whenever we feel like it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1806992 said:


> If he paid you full amouny id let it go and start looking for a replacement.
> 
> Late charges arent worth chasing. Were not banks we cannot blantly add late charges whenever we feel like it


There are quite a few of them, and by the time he pays off his balance months down the line quite a few more.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought you couldnt afford court? Why is it ok all of a sudden to go now, when weeks ago you couldn't?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:laughing:
You won't go after the principal but you'll go after the late fee.

and they are right, you just can't impose some made up late fee, the govt has regulations.

You should assess a late charge only if the client knew, at the outset, that you reserved the right to do so. For example, if your written agreement provided for this possibility, or if you have done work for the same client before and charged a late fee without any objections, you can charge a late fee now. Also, all of your invoices should include the phrase, "Accounts not paid within 15 days of the date of the invoice are subject to a __% monthly finance charge."

A late fee is normally assessed as a monthly finance charge. Figuring out what to charge is a two-step process. First, divide the annual interest rate you want to charge as a late fee by 12 to determine your monthly interest rate. Next, multiply this monthly rate by the amount due to determine the amount of the monthly late fee. For example, if the annual interest rate is 12%, the monthly interest rate is 1%. If a client owed you $10,000, you'd multiply this amount by 1% to figure out how much the client owes you every month as a late charge. One percent of $10,000 is $100, so the client would owe you an extra $100 for every month his payment was late


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Let the BS go !!!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1807041 said:


> I thought you couldnt afford court? Why is it ok all of a sudden to go now, when weeks ago you couldn't?


Got some payments. His payment and some others that were not in my budget


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1807045 said:


> :laughing:
> You won't go after the principal but you'll go after the late fee.
> 
> and they are right, you just can't impose some made up late fee, the govt has regulations.
> ...


Contact says 10 dollars.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

?
$10on what? $2000.

Regardless of your "contract" it can not exceed what the GOVT will allow.
If your late fee is illegal, it could nullify the whole contract.

Your late fee is a total of $10 & it's what 2 3 months late, so $30-$40 and your going to go after it?
piety. peanuts not worth the time or energy to collect it, jmo

why don't you just post your late fee statement that is in your contract?
& the total of the invoice that your applying this fee to.



birddseedd;1807053 said:


> Contact says 10 dollars.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

SnoFarmer;1807054 said:


> ?
> 
> why don't you just post your late fee statement that is in your contract?
> & the total of the invoice that your applying this fee to.


Why? Lol. He doesn't even have all the clients contact info! Lol


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Credit cards charge 35 dollars.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Sawboy;1807057 said:


> Why? Lol. He doesn't even have all the clients contact info! Lol


As i said, I can deliver to the service address to any manager.

but now that i have a check from him, i have the missing part of his address.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

birddseedd;1807058 said:


> Credit cards charge 35 dollars.


Doesn't matter lol. They can charge whatever they want and get away with it from our corrupted government. We can't


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Whiffyspark;1807063 said:


> Doesn't matter lol. They can charge whatever they want and get away with it from our corrupted government. We can't


That charge 35 because that is the Max the Lee allows. To my understanding. I search the net for Michigan law and could not find an equivalent for this industry


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

:laughing:
I know, he can mail it to him but he doesn't have an adress.

He knows the guys name but can't use a phone book or the internet to fine his address.

He has a "contract" but no address.

He's never going to see his "late fee":waving:



Sawboy;1807057 said:


> Why? Lol. He doesn't even have all the clients contact info! Lol


ps

Under the new Credit CARD Act of 2009, late payment fees cannot exceed $25 for the first late payment,

Question:
Is there a Michigan Law that says if you are a contractor and you send an invoice, that after 30 days and still no payment you can add a 1.5 percent interest charge on the next invoice you send out? If so can you please send me some information on it as soon as possible? Thank you very much.

Answer:
There is no such law. You need to fix your invoices so that they clearly state that interest is charged if the payment is not made. We represent a number of contractors and subs and prepare Construction Contracts. If you need your invoice and proposal rewritten so that you can charge interest.

if you take this to Judge Joe all he will tag on for a late fee is 1.5% interest charge.

ps If your contract does not say anything about late fees, you may not impose one, no matter how reasonable it is.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

I have said several times now that I do


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1.5% of 2250 = 33.75

:laughing: your going to court for $33.75.
forgetaboutit, ya got paid.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

a whole winter and half a summer of fees


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

So less than $250?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Yea.

Filler text


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Ain't worth it


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Probably not. But it might be worth teaching him not to rip off the next guy


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

He won't learn anything trust me. I'm in a similar situation but over a few thousand. 

People like that will never change


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I marked this day on the calender.


Whiffyspark;1807083 said:


> Ain't worth it


-------

Your not teaching him a lesson.
He's just been yanking your chain for a year.
(have you learned the lesson he gave you?)
Ether your willing to put up with it or you quit.
As soon as you notify him your taking him to court he's going to fire you.

In the time it's going to take to chase this down, you, could, well the rest of use could have made a grand or 2. and you will loose a client.

All he has to do is show up in court and have a copy of his checks. So he pays $200, what in income did you loose.

Now you have to go and replace this income.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Im already not working for him. Gee was unwilling to commit to keeping me so it was not worth keeping him and giving a discount


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

better get all MONEY Ur entitled too!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1807092 said:


> better get all MONEY Ur entitled too!


But legally he might not even be entitled to what he is attempting to chase


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just want to see a happy ending for BS, he seems to be on the losing end most of the time


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Haven't kept up on this, but I really can\can't believe this is still ongoing.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1807099 said:


> Haven't kept up on this, but I really can\can't believe this is still ongoing.


Really?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

birddseedd;1807090 said:


> Im already not working for him. Gee was unwilling to commit to keeping me so it was not worth keeping him and giving a discount


Maybe he felt the service was subpar and its his way of protesting.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

***face palm***


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

dieselss;1807151 said:


> Maybe he felt the service was subpar and its his way of protesting.


no. he liked it. he just didnt want to pay it. said the winter cost him more than his budget. not my fault he didnt have tenants in half the place. nor is it his fault that the last several years put companies out of business due to lack of snow. they cant call him and say "can you pay me more, i didnt make enough to pay for my insurance"


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1807094 said:


> Just want to see a happy ending for BS, he seems to be on the losing end most of the time





grandview;1807102 said:


> Really?


thanks for the support. but i think this is the year things are going to smooth out. i have a client base now. a little money in the bank. no major repairs to do, equipment seems to be going well (do need to get a new plow next year, retiring the meystern). I even got a 25 dollar tip from a customer today.


----------

